# Resources(?): Conversing profitably on the Internet



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 19, 2009)

There are so many ill mannered and simply intemperate folks posting what they will out in the ether of this age of instant gratification where thoughts instantly become words in the public square and where everyone becomes a self published expert! It is particularly lamentable when those in the ministry or intending the ministry write and post like they are neither ambassadors for Christ, nor even, horrible to say, Christians. The Internet seems more to serve the art of the jab, the sarcastic remark, the rolling of the eyes and a haughty arrogance, than grace filled conversation. 

How to converse profitably with others is not a new problem. Long before the internet there was the more personable social interaction of “the parlor”. While it is very clearly dated (late federal period) and directed to those in or intending the ministry, I have always thought two chapters from Samuel Miller’s book on Clerical Manners were useful in their direction on conversation and religious conversation.

If you were going to direct someone who was for the first time going to get out onto discussion forums, Christian or otherwise, what resources would you give them to get some good ground rules on the art and manner of conversing with others, worthy of a profession of faith in Christ?


Conversation | Naphtali Press

Religious Conversation | Naphtali Press


----------

